# Cleaning up dog nail scratches in hardwood floor?



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

Hardwood manufacturers make touch up products for scratches. However yours is going to be a continuing problem. This is one reason people with large dogs should not have wood floors. Also be sure not to keep their water dish on this floor. 

You can look forward to re-finishing in 5-8 years under normal conditions, sooner if you have high traffic and with pets.

As for question #2......maybe socks? :thumbsup:

Jaz


----------



## Shpigford (Jul 9, 2007)

> This is one reason people with large dogs should not have wood floors.


20lb pugs are large dogs now? 

Yeah, the problem really seems to be that we have _dark_ hardwood...stuff just shows up easily.

The hardwood floor repair guy was here today fixing some other stuff and he mentioned lemon oil for sort of a "quick fix" that will last a few days (like maybe when we're having guests over we could rub it on).


----------



## JazMan (Feb 17, 2007)

I must have missed where you gave a weight for your pets in your first post?

Regardless of their size, if they scratch the floor, they are heavier than the floor can stand. Hardwood and pets often do not work well together. I would consider rugs in a few obvious places, like where the dogs make a turn. 

Of course darker stains show scratches more as the finish turns white when scratched. Eventually the actual color of the wood will show too.

Lemon oil will indeed darken the area. But then your floor will be like ice and the oil residue will attracts dirt and dust. 

Jaz


----------



## rebekkah (Dec 8, 2007)

Shpigford said:


> 2) Any suggestions for keeping the dogs from scratching it up more?


Keep their nails shorter. Do you Dremel?


----------

